# Dynex 46L262A12 keeps switching off and on (not sleep)



## SaveMungo (Dec 6, 2012)

My dynex 46l262a12 keeps switching off and on every five seconds. No buttons on the remote or tv work. I cannot actually turn it off or on without unplugging it.
The TV is stuck on a nonexistent channel (79.56)
I can get the menu and input screen to come up for a split second but I cannot access any of the features.
The TV switches on. says please wait... And then shows the channel. Then it turns off. And repeats this process until I unplug the tv.

I have tried button mashing, unplugging it at both ends and waiting patiently
Same issue.

Please advise.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Is it still under warranty? Return it. TV's are not supposed to act that way.

Some things to try before calling BB: see if there's a reset button; try holding the power button in for 30 seconds; unplug then hold it in then re-power; unplug and wait 30 minutes - hold the power button in then restart. 

When all that fails - as it probably will - and if it's out of warranty, go shopping for a new TV as a repair is probably more costly than a new TV. Do not buy house brands; stick to name brands - consider this an expensive lesson learned.


----------

